# my review of floatation pods



## chet1725

I am running a Grizzly 1648 pushed by a Pro-Drive 36. I have tried to find opinions on adding pods to the boat and been less than satisfied with my findings. I took the plunge and had costom pods (thanks Bullfrog) put on my boat even though I'm using a mud motor. What follows on this post is intirely my own experience. It is completely unbiased and unsolicited. This post is about sharing my experience.

    In reguards to safety-I had a real problem with water coming over the transom if I slowed to quick or stopped from plane. The pods put a stop to this. I tested this repeatedly and no matter how hard I've tried the backwash from the motor doesn't come over the transom anymore. I gunned the motor then let off as fast as I could. I planed the boat then turned off the motor. I did this with the boat loaded and unloaded. Same result.This is the main reason I added the pods and it worked just like I thought it should.

   In reguards to functionality- The boat now sits level in the water. This is huge. When the boat is resting and at trolling speed it has gone from drafting 8" of water at the back down to 5" pretty much across the length of the bottom, less if I have some weight up front to offset me. It also is getting on plane faster and easier. I can tell a huge difference when the boat is loaded. The added benefit to getting on plane faster is that I am burning less gas. I can tell a noticable difference on my tanks lasting longer now.

    In reguards to handling-The cornering is faster now. The pods are holding the boat shallower so when I corner the boat doesn't plow so much water on the corners. The motor is so heavy that I don't expect I will ever skip on a corner, but it is sure nice not losing so much momentum to "the drag effect" when turning.

   In requards to convience-My new steps are great. Getting in and out of the boat is alot easier now. The added handles are lower and further back so I have more leverage when pushing off too. Next I am going to teach the dog how to use the pods for a diving platform. It will be nice having him drain off some of his water back into the lake. They also work great for holding ducks during photo shoots.

   In reguards to the motor-The relief angle required by the pivoting foot of the motor created an awesome effect. The water behind the boat is now forced up and peaks about two feet behind the transom. The perfect place for a surface drive to get a really good bite with the propeller. If the traditional square bottom design was used the water may have been pushed wide of the prop, which I'm guessing why it has been said pods can't be used with surface drives. I disagree. One more thing on this, my prop is higher out of the water and easier to get at if I need to unwrap anything from it.

   In reguards to speed- I am now running 73mph (meters per hour) Just kidding, did I mention I am a fisherman too. I never gps'd the boat before or after the pods, but if I had to guess, I am running about the same on the top end. If there is any more or less speed is not noticable.

   In regaurds to my regrets-I wish I had done it sooner. I wish I had been able to find the picture of the boat ramp I used. I wish I had more than 2 teal tags this year.

Feel free to ask whatever and I will answer to the best of my ability. I can't post anything that isn't true, this IS the internet.I am not at all claiming to be a rocket psychologist or anything, just posting about my boat. Finding posts like this was really difficult for me. I appriciated what I did find and want to give something back.

Happy hunting everyone!


----------



## quacktastic

Looks good man.  Rear floatation helps a lot with the weight of a surface drive.  Just be careful if your running obstructions and have the motor turned.  Those pods won't allow your motor to kick up freely if you have it turned at an angle.  Shouldnt be a huge issue....and they will def help more than hurt.  Congrats again on the new addition. Thanks for passing along the info.


----------



## chet1725

Thanks for the positive feedback. I don't expect trouble with the turns. The pods have a relief angle ( it shows directly behind the head of the duck on the left) that was designed to avoid that exact issue. When the pods where fabricated the motor was turned and pivoted every possible way to be sure of the clearances.


----------



## CootCartel

Nice review, congrats on the upgrade.


----------



## quacktastic

It's hard to see the relief angle in the pics.  That is a heck of a nice job though if they were built that way.  Your going to love having those things on the transom.  It's so much easier getting in and out of the boat.


----------



## Wild Turkey

I will not own another boat without pods. My prior SeaArk had factory pods and it was great. Regular motor would get on plane fast and no backwash. Makes a great step for dog and me when getting back in the boat.
Also makes a great stump guard for stumpy lakes to protect the side of the motor.


----------



## quacktastic

That's pretty sweet right there!


----------



## PSEARCHER

Can you put up a pic of how far they are off the bottom?


----------



## chet1725

Thanks for the kind words everyone. Can ya'll guess who built the pods? Wild Turkey-I didn't think about the stump guards-you just gave me one more reason for being happy with my pods.


----------



## Gaducker

How much??    I thought I already asked this once, Did it get removed by accident??


----------



## Bullfrog81

Moderators warned me about advertising. Pm me with any questions
Thanks
Jeremiah


----------



## Bullfrog81

Chet I should be proud of building these pods a lot of work went into them as you know.


----------

